
Google Quick, Sick and Dead - Reader is ailing, but there's been a turnaround - chrismealy
http://notes.kateva.org/2011/05/google-reader-is-ailing-google-quick.html
======
morphoyle
Just because the social aspect of reader sucks, doesn't make the service
useless. I use it extensivly to keep track of posts from dozens of sites. I
really couldn't care less about the social aspect of reader, personally. I
find it to be a useful aggregator of stories.

------
manveru
Why is google talk listed as dead? It's one of the services I use every day
for chat and VoIP (V as in Voice and Video) because of their excellent cross-
platform support (life sometimes ain't easy on linux).

Also the addition of AIM integration indicates it's very actively being worked
on, unfortunately I don't know anybody still using that network.

Of course there is still the mysterious lack of VoIP on android, but does that
make the whole service useless?

~~~
BarkMore
Perhaps the author is referring to the Google Talk Windows Client. That thing
is dead.

As far as I can tell, Google Talk is otherwise alive and well. I use it
regularly in Gmail.

